# Weekly Competition 2014-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' U F R' F2 R'
*2. *F2 R U2 R F2 R2 F' R' U
*3. *R' U2 R U' F U2 R2 F R' U'
*4. *R2 U' R' F R2 U2 F R
*5. *F' U F R2 F R2 F2 R' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' R U D2 R F U D F L' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2
*2. *F R B' L F' U R' U2 B D L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 B2
*3. *B U L' F2 B' R D2 F' U' F L D F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U2
*4. *B2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F' R' F' U2 B' L D U L B F'
*5. *D R' L' F' L' U' D2 B' D F B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B F2 D R' Fw F2 U' F' U Rw Fw' D2 F Rw U' L Rw Fw2 Rw U' F' L2 Fw L Fw U' Fw2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw' U Fw' L B Fw2 U' Fw' Rw Uw
*2. *D2 Fw R2 Fw F' L' R Uw2 F Uw2 U' Rw' D' L2 Rw2 Fw L Rw F2 Rw2 R' Uw' B' F' Rw D2 Rw2 D2 Fw' R2 Fw R' D' Rw B2 U' R2 Uw2 L' F2
*3. *F' R' D Fw F' Rw U' L R2 B2 Fw2 L Rw2 U Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 B2 F2 R F2 Rw F2 U2 Rw R B Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw'
*4. *Fw2 D' B Fw2 L2 Rw' R U' F' Uw2 U R' F2 D Fw F Rw U2 R D B Rw2 R F2 U Rw' B L R2 Fw L2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' D Uw2 B'
*5. *D' F2 L2 Fw2 L2 B Fw Uw U' B F2 D Fw R2 B Fw2 L B Uw' B2 Fw2 D B' Fw D Uw' U R B2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 U2 F2 Uw R2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Uw Rw2 D' Lw' U2 Rw' F' R' B' D L' Uw Bw Rw Bw Uw2 Lw R2 U' Fw Rw' D L' Rw B' L2 D Fw2 F Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw L' R' Uw B' F Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Uw B R D Bw R' D' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 F L2 Lw Rw Bw2
*2. *B' Lw2 D' Dw U2 Fw' U2 L' Lw D L' D Dw Uw' Bw D' Dw2 L' Rw' F L2 Rw' Dw2 U B2 L' Bw F Lw2 Bw D2 U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 U L Rw' R' U' L' Lw Rw' R' Dw' U B Uw Bw Dw2 B' F' Dw2 R Bw2 F' L2 Lw R' Uw
*3. *F' L D Lw' Bw2 Lw D Fw2 Dw Fw Lw F Rw2 B' Fw' Rw2 Bw' F2 L' Bw Lw2 Fw2 F R Bw' F2 L2 R' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' B Fw' Rw' F' Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw2 Dw Bw' L' Fw' U2 L' Fw2 D2 Fw2 L D U L' Lw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 F
*4. *Lw D' Dw2 L B U Fw Dw Bw D2 Rw' R2 Uw2 F' D Uw F R U L' B Fw2 Dw R2 U2 Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw Uw U B' D2 B' D' Fw Rw Uw' Lw Rw B2 F' R2 B Fw R' Bw' R' D Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw R D Lw' F
*5. *R D2 Dw U2 B' Fw' L D2 Dw' Uw B' R2 Bw Fw2 R2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw F' R' Bw' Lw R2 D' Lw Uw2 F D Rw R B2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw B Lw2 Uw' Bw' F' Uw F2 Rw R2 Dw2 R2 Uw2 R2 B2 D L' D2 Dw2 U' Fw' F' Lw2 Uw2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' L2 2R 2B2 2L 2R2 R2 2B D 3U' 3F2 U2 L B2 2D 3F' 2R 2B2 F' D2 2R' F 2L2 3R' R2 2F' 2U R 3U2 3F' F2 U B' F' 2D' 2B2 D 2D2 3U' 2F' R 2B' 2U' U2 2F' 3R2 2R' 2U2 L2 2L 2R 2B2 2L2 R 2D2 3U2 U 2B' 2F2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3F2 R' 2F U' F' 2L 2D' 3F
*2. *U L U' 2F' 2R 3U R 2B' 2L2 3R 2R D B 2B' 2D2 2U 2L2 2F2 2R' B' L 3R2 2B' R' 3F' 2D 2U' 2R2 2D2 2F2 3R2 2R D2 2L' D2 2R' D2 L2 U F 2R 3F' F D 3F' 2F F R2 D' 3U2 3F' 3U 2R' B' 3U2 L' 2R' 3U2 2U U' B 2U2 2L2 2R D' F' 2L2 R2 3U L'
*3. *2B' R F2 2L2 3F' L2 2B2 2U' L' B 2L' 2F' 2L 2D' F 2L2 D' 2U L 3R2 2U' U F' R2 2B' 2R2 U 3R2 2B 3F F' U R' 2U 2L2 D' R2 3U' 2F 3U2 3R 2F' D' 2D 3U2 U2 3R 3F F 3U2 U' 2B' L 3F' 3U L' R U' 2F' F 2L2 2R R2 D' 3R' 2R B' 2L2 3R2 2R'
*4. *L2 3F F D L 2L2 D 3U' F' D2 2B 2F' D' 2F' F 3U2 2B' 3F2 L' 2D 3U' 2U2 2R' 2D 2U 2R2 2U2 2R' 3F' 2U2 3R 2F' 3R2 3U' 2L' 2F2 F 3R R 2U2 L 2L' 3R 2D2 3U2 2L2 2R 2D' B2 3F2 U' B' 3F2 2U2 3F 2F U' L' 2B' 2F2 D2 L R2 2F2 2D2 2L2 2B2 3U' 2L2 2R'
*5. *2R2 3F 2D2 B' 2R' 2D2 L' 2F' D 3U' 2U' 3R 2D2 2U' R' D 2D2 2U' U2 2F2 3U L' 3F 2L' 3R' D2 3R 2F D' 2D' 2B' 2F2 F' 2L2 2D' B' 2B2 R' 2F2 2D2 3F2 2L2 F 3R' R' 2F2 D' 2R' 2D U 2L 3U' 3R2 B 3F2 2F' 2R' U' 2R2 B' 2R2 3U' 3R 3U' 2B' 2D L' R D' U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 2U' 2B' 3U' B F 3R' 3D' L2 3F2 L2 2B U 2B R' D' B2 3F2 2U' F2 3R' R2 D' 3B2 L2 2U 3B2 L' 3B2 D 3B' 3L' 3B' D2 R2 3B F 3L' 3B' 3F 2F2 F U2 3L B2 2B 3B' 2F' F 3D2 L 2B' 3U' L' 3U' 3L 2R' R' 3F' 2D2 F' 3L 3R' 2R2 3F2 2D R2 3D 3B2 2F2 3L 3F' L 2L 2U2 2F' 3R' 2B 3B' 2U 2R R2 3B2 2R' 3D F' L R' 3U' 2F2 2L B2 2B' 3R 2R2 3F' F' 3D2 R2 3B'
*2. *2R' R' 2U U2 B' R D2 U' L B' 2U2 B2 D' 3F' 2R' B' 3F F' L2 2B 3B2 U2 L' 3L' 2B D2 L2 2R' 3B2 F2 3R 3F2 D' 3U' 3L2 3B L' 3B2 3D L2 2D' 3R2 B2 2R2 3D' 3U' U2 2L' 2R' B2 3B F' 2U 2R 3B 2F2 3L2 3B' U L 3F F2 L2 R 2B2 3L2 2B2 3B' 3F' F' 2L2 3L2 R 2D' 2L2 D 3F2 2L B L2 B' 2B 3D' 2B' 2R' 3F2 U2 3R2 F 2R2 B2 F' L2 2L 3L 3D' 3B' D' 2U2 U
*3. *3B 2D 3U2 3R' R B' 3F' 3R' 3D' 3B U2 3L' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L 2R 2B' 2F 2R' 3F2 R2 3U' U2 2R 2D 3U2 2R' 3D' U2 2F' 2D L' 2L2 2R' R' 3B' 3U' 2B' 3B 2U2 2F' 3U 3B' F 2D 3U' 3R2 F D' 3D' 3U2 3B2 2L 2U' 3L D2 B' U2 L2 3R' R' 3U F2 L' 2B' 2F2 3D2 2B 2R2 3D2 L' 3R D2 U2 L 3B 3L' 2R R2 3B' 3R 2B' 3F' 3L D 3R 3D L' B' 2R2 3F' 2L' 3D2 2L D2 2U2 B2 3U2 R2
*4. *3B2 3F F2 U' 3L2 U 3L' 3U2 3B 3U B 3L R2 U 2B' 2U 2B' 3U' L' D 2B 3B2 F 2L R' F' 2D' F' 2D 2B' L2 2L2 3L R 3U' 2U2 U 2L' 2B 3B 3L2 2U 3B' 2F2 F' D 3D2 2R2 R' D 2U' 2R 2D' 2U2 U L' 3L U 3B 3L2 R B' 3F2 F' 2U2 3B 3L' 2R' R' 3F2 2R2 D F2 2U 2L' 2D' 3D 3U U' 2F 2D B2 D' 3U U' 3R' B' 3F D 3U2 U2 B R 3B' D2 2B2 3L2 2R' R 3B
*5. *3R' 2D2 2F' 2L' 2R2 2D 3L 3B' 3U 3B 3D2 R2 2B' D' 3F F 3D 2U2 B2 3B' 3R2 3F 2R' 2B2 F2 2U2 2L2 2B' 3F' F2 3L 3D2 2L2 R 2D B2 F' U 2L' 3D 3B' 3R' 3F2 2R' R 3U2 R' D' B2 2L2 2F' F' 2L R2 D' 2F D' B' 3B' 3U2 L2 2F D 3D' R 2F' F' D 3R2 R D' 3U' 2L' 2D' 3D 2R D2 2U 2L' 3B 3D2 2F 2D' U 3F 3L2 B' 3F L' 3U2 3F 3L 2U 3R 2R' 2U 2R2 R 3B2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U F R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
*2. *F2 R2 U F U2 F' U F' U2
*3. *U2 R2 U R F R' F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 L F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D F' U2 R2 B2 D' B' L B2
*2. *D' U' F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 R2 U' F' L' R B D2 F U' B2 L U' L'
*3. *R2 F D2 L2 F U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L' R2 F U F D' F2 D2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B' Rw R' Fw' R2 B' Fw2 F' Rw B2 F' Uw' U2 F2 D' Uw2 Fw' D B U F' Rw' D' R' Uw' B' D' Uw' Fw L' Rw R2 Fw' F Uw2 B' U2 R2 U'
*2. *L' Uw' B2 Rw2 R2 D2 L2 Rw U' L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U R B' Fw' F2 D U2 B' F Uw2 B2 F L' R B2 D2 B U' Fw2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 Rw2 D' Fw F
*3. *U' Rw' R' Fw F D F R' D U2 Rw' F R' D' B' R B2 Rw F2 L' Rw' R Fw2 U B' D2 U' Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' U2 B' Rw U' Rw' B2 Fw2 F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' Dw' U Rw' Fw2 Dw' R' D' Bw F Dw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 Lw' B' Dw2 Lw' R Uw2 Bw' U' B L R B L2 Lw' R2 D2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' F2 R2 Uw B Fw L Rw2 R2 Dw Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' R2 F2 Rw B2 F2 L2 D' Fw Dw Fw F' Dw2
*2. *B' Lw2 Uw Rw' R' Bw' F2 Uw' U2 Rw Dw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Fw Lw Bw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Fw2 F Lw Uw' Bw' Rw Dw' Uw' U' F D Lw D F' U Rw' U' Rw' B F Dw B2 Bw2 L Lw B' L2 U2 Fw' R B2 L2 Lw Dw' Uw B Uw2 B2 L2 Rw'
*3. *Rw' U' R D Dw' Rw2 R U2 Bw L2 Dw2 F2 D2 L' B' Dw L2 B' Bw F' U2 Lw Rw2 R2 Uw' L' Lw D' B2 L' Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' R' Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw' Uw' U' Fw Rw Bw D2 Dw Fw L Rw2 R2 D' Uw Lw' Rw' R D B2 D Dw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2D' 2U 3F 2F2 U2 3F' F U' 3R' 2F2 2L' 3R2 B 2U' 2B 2L' 2R' 2U2 2F2 L2 3F 2U' U B2 F' 3U 2U2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R' 2F L 3U2 2U2 L2 3U' 2U' 2R 3F L2 2L' B' 3F2 2L' 2D2 3U 3R2 U2 3F2 D2 2D' 3R U2 2F2 3R' 2D2 L B2 2D' 3F' U2 2F D' 2D 2U' 2R2 2U U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2F2 U2 2B2 3D R 3U' 3L 2B' 2U 2L2 D 3R R 3D' L 2R D R' 2B' 2D 2R2 F2 3D 2U2 2B 3D' 2B' 2D' 2B' 2L 3R2 2D 3D 3U U L 2L' R2 3D' U 2F' 3U' 2F' D 3U' 3F' 2F 3L2 3F F2 2U2 R B L 3D2 3U' 2F2 U F 3R2 2D 3D' U2 2L R2 2F D' 2L 3L' 3R R 3D' L2 D 2L' D' 3B2 2L' 3L' B 3D' R2 D' U L 3L2 3R R2 D' 2F2 3L2 2F R F2 2U2 R' B 2F2 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' L' F B2 D' B2 R' L' U' B D2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2
*2. *R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R' B2 R2 F L U2 F2 U2 R2 U
*3. *D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 B F' R U' B' L
*4. *L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B F L' U F' U' B' F' D2 R'
*5. *B R F' U D L' F R2 L' F' U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D
*6. *L2 F R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D' U2 B2 L' D L B' L' B2 U2
*7. *F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 F U R2 B L B R' B2 D' L' R2
*8. *D2 R' U2 L U2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 D' U L B' D2 F2 L B'
*9. *B2 D R D' F2 D F R U R2 L2 B' R2 F2 B D2 F D2 L2 U2
*10. *R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 F R2 U' F R' B' D B2 D U
*11. *L2 B2 R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R D' R U' L2 R U' B' F' U R2
*12. *F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D U F2 L2 R' F U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2
*13. *F2 D L2 D B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 F' D U2 R' B U F' R D' L'
*14. *F2 R2 F B2 L' U D F' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 U L2
*15. *L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B R2 F2 R2 F' D' L2 U R2 B R B F' U2
*16. *B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R U2 L' U B L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B U' F2
*17. *L2 F D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F D B' L F' L F2 U' R D'
*18. *B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U L F D R' D U' B' U L2 U'
*19. *D U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F R B' U L U2 F U
*20. *U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B' L' D' U' R2 F' R2 U' L2 U2
*21. *L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F R U' F' L' B2 F R U B
*22. *D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U' L B' F' U R2 B2 R2
*23. *D' L' D F' L' F' U L D' F L2 F' B2 U2 B R2 F R2 B2 L2
*24. *L' U D B' D' R F U' L2 B R2 B2 R' L D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2
*25. *R' D' L' B' D' F B' U' D R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D R2
*26. *F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' B2 D B D' U F2 D2 U2 R
*27. *D2 R' U2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 D2 B D' R' B' L B' D F U B2 L'
*28. *B' F2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L' B L B R U' F'
*29. *U R2 D B L D B' L2 U R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2 F U2
*30. *B' R2 B D2 U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 L2 D' R F2 U' B R F U B2 D
*31. *D2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 F L2 B2 L D2 U L2 F R' U' L B R'
*32. *B' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 F2 R' U B2 L R' F U R D'
*33. *B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B L' F2 U B2 L' F' R' D R
*34. *B2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 F2 U' R' B F U2 L B' U' B2 F' U'
*35. *R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' R D F D U2 B L' F2 U
*36. *U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 D' B' U B F U R2 U' L' D U'
*37. *F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U F' R B' F U L B F2 U
*38. *B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 L' D' L' U' L' U' B' D' R
*39. *R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 F' R2 B L B2 D2 R2
*40. *D2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D' F2 R' U F2 L D' B' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B F L D2 U F' L U2 F2
*2. *D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' R U F' R D' F' L2 F D2
*3. *B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' R' F' D' U2 B' L F' R'
*4. *F B' L2 D' F' L U F' D L U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D F2 U2
*5. *L' R' B2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 F' R' U' B2 D' B U L2 B' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F D2 U2 L' F2 D U' L' R2 U R2 B' U'
*2. *L2 F D2 B U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F' D' L2 U R2 D2 F L' F' L' D2
*3. *B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D U L2 B' F' D' B' L' R' F R2 D' R
*4. *B2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' B2 L B' R F D' U' L2 D2
*5. *B2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R' B' L B F L R F D' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R' F L' U2 L' U' F R F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 D
*2. *U' L2 D2 R F' B R D L' F' R' D F2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' D'
*3. *B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F' L R F' R' D2 B U' F L' D
*4. *F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U L2 U R B' F' U R D2 U2
*5. *D2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L' B L2 B D' R B' R U B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B D' L' R' F D B' D U L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U R F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 R B F2 L2 B' D2 L'
*4. *D Fw F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 F2 L2 D Rw2 R' U2 Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 R2 U' B2 Fw' D Uw R2 D' U2 Fw2 L Fw' U R2 B Fw2 D R D2 U' R' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U R2 F R2
*3. *U2 B2 D2 F R2 L B' D' R' F2 U D F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U2
*4. *F' L2 D2 F2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Uw' F' D2 F Rw2 B Fw2 R2 D' Rw' B L2 B F Rw Uw2 B Uw Rw2 Uw2 B' F' Rw' B2 D' Uw' U' Rw' D U Rw Fw
*5. *L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' D' L' B2 R' B' Bw L' F2 L Bw2 D' R' Bw' Fw F' R Uw2 L D2 Dw Fw' Uw Rw' D2 Dw Lw' R' Uw2 B F D2 F Uw' Lw U' Fw F2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Dw' Lw U' F Dw F Dw B Uw L2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R' U B' L' U B' r u'
*2. *R' B' U R' L' B R' B' r b u'
*3. *L U' R B U' B' R l r
*4. *R' B U' L' B U' L B r' u'
*5. *L B' L U' L R U L' l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2)
*3. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) /
*5. *(4, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U D' L R' D R L R'
*2. *L U R U L' R L
*3. *L U' L U R' D' L' D
*4. *L' R' L' D' L U D' L' U'
*5. *U' L D R' L' U' L' D


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 1, 2014)

*2x2:* 4.22 7.73 7.86 (8.54) 4.91 = *6.84*
*3x3:* 22.53 (26.06) 24.68 22.33 (19.12) = *23.176*
*4x4:* 1:26.69 1:53.25 (1:13.73) (1:53.61) 1:43.41 = *1:41.12*
*5x5:* 3:11.95 2:55.88 (3:57.24) (2:54.38) 3:10.03 = *3:05.95*
*7x7:* 10:42.56 (11:04.97) 10:10.00 (9:34.716) 10:32.19 = *10:28. 25*
*3x3 One-Handed:* 55.27 (44.27) 51.21 1:00.94 (1:36.62) = *55.81 *
*3x3 Fewest moves:* = *47*
*Pyraminx:* (5.43) 16.19 (25.76) 20.30 20.30 = *18.93*
*Skewb:* (49.18) (23.66) 26.87 27.49 24.80 = *26.39*
*Megaminx:* 3:44.39 (5:06.44) (3:29.99) 4:44.46 4:54.272 = *4:27.71*
*2-4 Relay:* *2:18.62*
*2-5 Relay:* *5:27.28*


----------



## Richy (Jul 1, 2014)

*2x2:* (5.79) 5.56 5.43 4.59 (3.46) = *5.19*
*3x3:* 15.64 17.65 18.31 (18.40) (15.36) = *17.20*
*4x4:* (1:41.23) 1:28.29 1:21.82 1:14.35 (1:11.15)= *1:21.49*
*2-3-4relay:* 2:10.00
*Skewb:* 14.29 (16.70) (10.37) 14.59 13.84 =*14.24*
*Square-1: * (1:13.65) (55.20) 56.50 59.95 58.32 = *58.26*
*Magic: *1.58 1.70 1.67 (1.85) (1.58) = * 1.65*


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 9.53 10.01 11.05 (12.39) (8.95) = *10.20*
*3X3X3:* 20.91 21.58 22.45 (18.65) (22.45) = *21.65*
*4X4X4:* 2:04.56 (1:56.85) 2:12.78 (2:14.56) 2:08.35 = *2:08.56*


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 4, 2014)

*2x2:* (2.74), (5.36), 5.06, 3.36, 5.29 = *4.57*
*3x3:* (13.41), (11.15), 12.81, 12.07, 12.26 = *12.38*
*pyraminx* (3.23), 6.02, 6.09, 7.47, (7.57) =* 6.53*
*Megaminx:* 1:00.13, (59.34), (1:14.65), 1:11.35, 1:09.10 = *1:06.36*


----------



## QQW (Jul 4, 2014)

2x2: (5.43) 6.54 6.16 (7.04) 5.67 *6.12*
3x3: 19.29 17.70 (20.01) (15.64) 18.92 *18.64*
4x4: (DNF):Weisu popped (1:36.57) 1:47.25 1:43.62 1.42.48 *1.44.45*
2 3 4 relay: 2:18.04
3x3 OH: 46.66 43.00 43.73 (48.91) (34.23) *44.46*


----------



## notfeliks (Jul 6, 2014)

*2x2*: (7.45), 6.59, 6.63, (4.80), 5.48 = *6.23*
*3x3*: 18.19, 18.86, 16.06, (14.16), (20.84) = *17.70*
*OH*: 40.18, 31.07, (29.44), 29.69, (40.58) = *33.65*


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2014)

*3x3:* 19.93, (20.07), (12.78), 14.22, 16.43 = 16.86
*4x4:* 1:05.77, 1:05.53, 58.08, (58.01), (1:11.83) = 1:03.13
*5x5:* 1:43.11, (DNF), 1:41.12, (1:35.05), 1:48.19 = 1:44.14
*6x6:* 2:53.31, 3:11.55, (3:15.24), (2:45.74), 2:47.40 = 2:57.42
*7x7:* 4:48.58, 4:49.93, (4:13.59), 4:25.29, (4:59.27) = 4:41.27
*OH:* (26.91), 33.88, 29.16, (35.68), 27.40 = 30.15
*Megaminx:* 2:14.49, 2:06.38, 2:04.51, (2:00.91), (2:36.78) = 2:08.46


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 8, 2014)

Results: congrats to mycube, riley and thatkid

*2x2x2*(27)

 1.78 Coolster01
 2.50 AustinReed
 2.78 Nihahhat
 2.90 Iggy
 2.99 Lapinsavant
 3.21 riley
 3.22 szatan
 3.94 mycube
 4.19 bh13
 4.57 SirWaffle
 4.62 Wilhelm
 4.91 jaysammey777
 4.96 CyanSandwich
 4.96 SweetSolver
 4.97 VeryKewlName
 5.18 Blablabla
 5.19 Richy
 6.12 QQW
 6.23 notfeliks
 6.38 Schmidt
 6.60 thatkid
 6.83 Rocky0701
 7.58 qaz
 7.71 Gordon
 7.89 Mike Hughey
 10.20 MarcelP
 30.80 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(33)

 8.77 Lapinsavant
 9.12 riley
 11.55 szatan
 11.80 Coolster01
 12.20 AustinReed
 12.38 SirWaffle
 12.70 Iggy
 13.38 mycube
 14.36 bh13
 14.74 Wilhelm
 14.89 jaysammey777
 14.97 VeryKewlName
 15.74 Nihahhat
 15.85 Regimaster
 16.60 Keroma12
 16.86 Dene
 17.11 Kenneth Svendson
 17.20 Richy
 17.70 notfeliks
 18.64 QQW
 19.03 thatkid
 19.19 Perff
 19.29 CyanSandwich
 21.40 Mike Hughey
 21.65 MarcelP
 22.69 Schmidt
 23.18 Rocky0701
 24.40 Gordon
 25.53 SweetSolver
 26.62 CubeBird
 26.80 RjFx2
 32.26 MatsBergsten
 37.29 sivamrhack
*4x4x4*(18)

 38.58 Lapinsavant
 46.83 Iggy
 46.91 AustinReed
 47.89 riley
 50.36 mycube
 55.72 szatan
 1:03.13 Dene
 1:04.93 Regimaster
 1:07.36 thatkid
 1:12.46 jaysammey777
 1:14.10 bh13
 1:21.49 Richy
 1:39.28 CyanSandwich
 1:40.70 Mike Hughey
 1:41.12 Rocky0701
 1:44.45 QQW
 2:08.56 MarcelP
 2:18.07 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:13.67 Lapinsavant
 1:32.77 mycube
 1:38.57 riley
 1:41.82 szatan
 1:44.14 Dene
 1:51.78 Iggy
 1:59.90 Keroma12
 2:26.00 thatkid
 2:33.71 Mike Hughey
 3:05.95 Rocky0701
 4:52.79 MatsBergsten
 7:08.90 CyanSandwich
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:57.42 Dene
 3:32.31 szatan
 3:46.33 Keroma12
 5:30.51 thatkid
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:12.66 mycube
 4:41.27 Dene
 5:53.92 szatan
 7:26.58 Mike Hughey
 7:57.44 thatkid
10:28.25 Rocky0701
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 19.91 Iggy
 21.82 riley
 23.44 Lapinsavant
 23.82 bh13
 23.85 szatan
 24.05 mycube
 25.51 Nihahhat
 30.15 Dene
 31.12 Regimaster
 33.65 notfeliks
 44.46 QQW
 45.80 thatkid
 48.00 Mike Hughey
 55.81 Rocky0701
 56.99 Schmidt
 58.02 CyanSandwich
 1:06.91 Keroma12
 1:18.94 RjFx2
 1:20.41 CubeBird
 DNF SweetSolver
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:14.55 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.57 riley
 4:28.51 thatkid
 5:27.40 CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 12.61 mycube
 13.74 Iggy
 15.69 Lapinsavant
 23.07 Mike Hughey
 25.69 CyanSandwich
 28.17 MatsBergsten
 30.96 thatkid
 32.99 szatan
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 29.00 riley
 33.98 mycube
 1:02.74 MatsBergsten
 1:23.34 thatkid
 1:37.14 Mike Hughey
 2:03.54 szatan
 2:23.43 Keroma12
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 2:47.88 mycube
 4:07.63 riley
 5:26.08 MatsBergsten
 6:52.62 thatkid
 DNF Iggy
 DNF antoineccantin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:24.02 mycube
11:53.38 Mike Hughey
17:51.04 MatsBergsten
19:55.00 thatkid
 DNF Iggy
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF Mikel
 DNF riley
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

39:06.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF thatkid
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF thatkid
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

16/17 (42:41)  CyanSandwich
9/9 (52:56)  antoineccantin
9/10 (15:55)  mycube
10/15 (59:25)  riley
7/10 (55:12)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (31:41)  thatkid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 1:42.43 thatkid
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:07.11 mycube
 1:08.28 riley
 1:13.39 Iggy
 1:14.56 szatan
 1:22.83 Nihahhat
 1:34.65 bh13
 1:42.63 thatkid
 1:43.15 CyanSandwich
 2:10.00 Richy
 2:16.00 Schmidt
 2:18.04 QQW
 2:18.62 Rocky0701
 3:00.41 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:47.75 mycube
 2:53.46 riley
 3:10.97 szatan
 3:13.17 Iggy
 4:06.08 thatkid
 5:27.28 Rocky0701
*Magic*(4)

 1.65 VeryKewlName
 1.65 Richy
 2.23 thatkid
 2.57 Schmidt
*Skewb*(12)

 5.23 antoineccantin
 7.99 Wilhelm
 9.05 szatan
 9.06 riley
 11.53 Iggy
 12.69 SweetSolver
 14.24 Richy
 14.58 mycube
 20.24 Mike Hughey
 24.91 Schmidt
 26.39 Rocky0701
 31.67 thatkid
*Clock*(5)

 8.20 Perff
 12.40 Nihahhat
 16.95 mycube
 18.25 Mike Hughey
 18.72 SweetSolver
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.95 Iggy
 5.80 Lapinsavant
 6.50 Regimaster
 6.53 SirWaffle
 6.63 szatan
 6.69 bh13
 6.96 Nihahhat
 8.51 RjFx2
 9.65 SweetSolver
 14.04 Schmidt
 14.20 thatkid
 14.35 mycube
 17.01 CyanSandwich
 18.84 Mike Hughey
 18.93 Rocky0701
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:06.86 SirWaffle
 1:17.53 Iggy
 1:44.23 mycube
 2:02.50 szatan
 2:08.46 Dene
 2:17.72 bh13
 3:26.24 thatkid
 4:27.71 Rocky0701
*Square-1*(8)

 22.11 Iggy
 24.66 AustinReed
 33.94 Nihahhat
 39.90 bh13
 56.80 szatan
 58.26 Richy
 1:04.21 CyanSandwich
 1:04.59 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

25 Attila
29 TeddyKGB
30 Mike Hughey
31 mycube
36 Blablabla
40 CyanSandwich
47 Rocky0701
51 thatkid

*Contest results*

263 mycube
226 riley
220 thatkid
215 Iggy
200 szatan
147 Lapinsavant
143 CyanSandwich
120 Mike Hughey
120 bh13
107 Nihahhat
104 MatsBergsten
97 Dene
91 AustinReed
84 Rocky0701
77 SirWaffle
69 Richy
69 Regimaster
62 Coolster01
58 Wilhelm
57 jaysammey777
56 Keroma12
55 QQW
51 Schmidt
50 SweetSolver
48 antoineccantin
45 VeryKewlName
44 notfeliks
28 Kenneth Svendson
28 Blablabla
23 RjFx2
22 MarcelP
22 Perff
18 Attila
17 TeddyKGB
15 Gordon
13 CubeBird
7 qaz
4 sivamrhack
1 Mikel


----------

